# a nother rear head pipe gasket



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I just put a new gasket on my rear head pipe and it has started leaking again what is causing this?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

try putting it on, then run to heat up some and re tighten


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it is a pain...been there done that...my question to you is.....are you using a stock gasket on a hmf headpipe if so you will never ever seal it right and all you will do is bend the flange....hmf makes a gasket for their exhaust header pipes...i figured this out the hard way since mine didnt come with one....let me take the headache out of it for you call hmf and order a gasket for a brute force


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok thanks cause everything is turning into a pain on it it got something wet now I got to find that then hurd that Dang gasket going out and I'm putting a lift on it now Haha thanks I didn't know hmf had a certain gasket


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

And I tried to tighten it its tight as it gets


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

look at the mounting flange make sure it is not bent from over torqueing the nuts


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

The HMF head pipe will not seal all the way down because the pipe itself extends past the flange and bottoms out against the the cylinder. Remove the rear pipe and grind the pipe down, not all the way, but just enough to make a good seal against the cylinder. 

I had a HMF Swamp series that leaked all the time, I traded it for a Utility series pipe. The Guy I traded it to asked me if I had problems with it leaking. I told him yes and he took my head pipe and compared it to his. I had more than half as much pipe that extended past the flange than he did. He told me that his leaked until he ground down the pipe.

We traded and I installed a new gasket and no leak and 600 miles on the same rear gasket... Hope it helps


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

BTW, I use a stock gasket from Kawasaki


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

that is true joe but hmf has fixed that problem....but the stock gasket will bend the hmf flange i will take a pic of my flange i have one more since i ordered two to be safe....show you guys what im talking about


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> that is true joe but hmf has fixed that problem....but the stock gasket will bend the hmf flange i will take a pic of my flange i have one more since i ordered two to be safe....show you guys what im talking about


Once you grind the pipe that extends past the flange the pipe will seal against the cylinder. The flange gets bent from people over TQ the nuts. I am sure HMF makes a thicker gasket to get it to seal. This is just another option. I personally like the fact that I can make a 30 minute drive and get another seal without having to order, and gets you back on the trail in no time


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

get the right gasket and you shouldnt have to touch it again.....and actually the hmf seal is alot thinner then the factory kawi and seals better...not just a circle but covers the whole base of the flange itself


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> get the right gasket and you shouldnt have to touch it again.....and actually the hmf seal is alot thinner then the factory kawi and seals better...not just a circle but covers the whole base of the flange itself


No doubt both will work, I do like the HMF gasket you posted and it comes with stickers. And we all know stickers add horse power :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

to summarize this thread here's the bottom line:

HMF rear header is too long past the flange that attaches to the cylinder.
the stock gasket will work fine once u grind the pipe down.

This is true of any HMF pipe that supplies a rear header. I contacted them and brandon has also. they are aware of that problem and suggested the same fix, grind down the pipe. if not mistaken, they just recently revised the rear header but im sure they didnt recall what was out there.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah like we need more hp of course we do...but as stated in your post above both of us are correct so if you want a perfect fit for the hmf which i know more then most have problems with them.....do this grind down to where it is barely just barely poking through by the cylinder and get a hmf gasket and you should be set forever.....now hmf claims they fixed the pipe being to long problem but who knows where you order it from might have old ones still too remember....like stated always mimb has great info.....


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the help I guess this is what ill have to do


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What exactly do you grind


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> yeah like we need more hp of course we do...but as stated in your post above both of us are correct so if you want a perfect fit for the hmf which i know more then most have problems with them.....do this grind down to where it is barely just barely poking through by the cylinder and get a hmf gasket and you should be set forever.....now hmf claims they fixed the pipe being to long problem but who knows where you order it from might have old ones still too remember....like stated always mimb has great info.....


MIMB........:mimbrules:


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> What exactly do you grind


You grind the little bit of pipe thats extends past the flange. Leave just enough to hold the gasket in place. The pipe should not extend past the gasket once you place it against the flange..Just take your time doing it


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks I guess ill order a gasket today and hope I get it in by next weekend for my race


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if u call HMF they will send you a revised gasket for free - just provide them proof of purchase. 
if u dont have one, they will sell you one for 2 bux. and you'll get a hmf sticker too.
same as in brandon's pic above.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok sweet thanks how long does shiping take?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

some of those people at HMF are just not all there I guess I spoke with a woman and she had no Idea of this flange. I also just send my hmf swamp series in to have it repacked and they told me they couldnt do it because it was too dirty haha I told them to just send me the stuff to do it with and I would do it. They 1st tried to get me to buy another exhaust from them and I was like **** No for 250bucks after I had paid for shipping 28 there and 28 back plus the 55 bucks for materials. Then they wanted to charge me a cleaning fee of 20 Bucks and I asked what this was for and he said it had to be clean on the outside haha They are a rip off. Sorry Im sure there not always like this but I got fed up with them today


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the number to hmf so I can order a gasket


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I got off the phone with hmf they said I don't need the hmf gasket and are going to call me back tomorrow and say how to fix it


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

they didnt even know what it was when I called. Well got my hmf back yesterday and it took me 5 minutes to pack it and they said they couldnt do it and I would have to buy a new one. People are just out for money now a days I hate it!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I hear you on that everyone just wants money now days no one even wants to help without charging you something


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

brute21 was it hard to repack though with the rivets. they told me when i repack mine i have to have a air rivet gun to do these rivets since they are much harder then normal ones i think thats crap but i could be wrong....did you use a manual rivet gun


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

repacked my buddys hmf 3yrs ago an put 3/16 alium pull rivets in it ,an its still holding


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I took the bike to a shop and got them to look at it so he put a new gasket on and took the peace off holding it back well he said something bought a bolt and I got under the bike doing my vent and he put a bolt in instead if the nut is this ok or what


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

anybody


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

talking about a bolt into the head instead of the stud with a nut? it should be fin as long as the bolt was right siz


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

ok thanks i was wiorried about that


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

so u broke a stud off im guessing


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I didn't guy at the shop did


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

it is just a stud with male threads on both sides. IMO they do this so there is something to support the headers while installing them, so a bolt works the same way just instead of having another nut to screw on you have the bolt head that tightens it.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok iv done just about what everyone has told me to do and the Dang thing went out again


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

brute21 said:


> I also just send my* hmf swamp series in to have it repacked *and they told me they couldnt do it because it was too dirty haha



I thought the swap series was mechanical and didn't have packing.


Anyway.. I ground mine down and used some hightemp silicon on the new gasket . Hasn't leaked yet. It's also better to use collared studs instead of bolts in the heads so you don't pull the threads when trying to tighten them. But, a bolt will work if in a pinch.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

A shop did it and I might try that


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a thermostat gasket from a VW that will work but I cannot recall the year or model. It is said to work better


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well you find out let me know think there is anyway the bolt worked its way out cause high rpms and vibration from the rpms?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Its possible


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll check it tonight if the heater works its got a little to cold to do anything


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I emailed HMF about the gasket and havent heard a peep back.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is what has happened to my Pro Circuit exhaust. I just put a new rear gasket on and it's leaking again. However, now my flange is slightly bent. Is the exhaust sol? Should I do what you guys were talking about grinding the pipe down?

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just grinded down the pipe where the gasket sits and it's leaking, not after 10 seconds of starting it up... Anyone have ANY other idea's so I can get this ****ed thing to quit leaking????!?!?1

Brenton


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

94 you might be sol i had the hmf swamp and used the reg oem gasket well it kept leaking so i tighten it down more and more and finally the flange was bent so i ordered a new rear header and tried again only to do the same thing....so i got rid of the swamp all together and ordered a utility and took my time with it called hmf and asked them about stuff and they told me about a gasket they had specific for brutes....sent it to me for free and before i even put it on, i put a thin coating of exhaust sealant on each side of the gasket then put it on the header then bolted to cylinder then i put a thin layer over the ends of the header pipes and then slide muffler on and tighten everything down really good......i let it sit for 24hrs then cranked it up only to hear it purr like a kitten......so therefore i think im done with messing with my exhaust it is PERFECT.......so for you 94 possibly order a new rear head pipe and do my steps im almost positive it will work DO NOT USE THE OEM GASKET.....thats your problem and was mine and many others....


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Pro Circuit and he said they always use the OE style gaskets. He said if the flange is 'bowed' that the pipe is useless. He also said that they have a new design for the rear flange that helps keep it secure. I guess I'll have to fork out the $100 for a new rear head pipe.

Brenton


----------



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

I installed the HMF swamp series, and used the stock head gasket that was on my bike before, and all seemed ok, but how does an exsaust leak sound? I never had to trim or gring anything down, I just ordered it 4 weeks ago. How do i check for a leak where it bolts to the head? Any help would be great guys....

Thanks....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

for a rear headpipe hmf's are only like 40 something shoot i would just buy a brand new hmf for 100 more hahahaha


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmf is a pain to deal with I sent it in got it fixed so they say put it in blew it again and won't send me a head pipe and its still under warranty


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I'm about sick of this crap I ordered a new head pipe and gasket well now it leakes on the opisit side of the flang is a small leak you can't hear really and you can feel it when you put your hand on it I put it in water over the head pipe and had the exhaust out of ths water and didn't see any water come out when I gave it gas is it ok to leave like that cause I can't afford a new pipe right now


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

And does anyone have a rear head pipe laying around for a hmf utility?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

would that be the short one with the flared end for the muffler to slip into, i know its shorter but does it have like a expanded female endfor the muffler to slide into. if so i have one


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I ended up haggling with Pro Circuit and got it down to $50+ shipping. It hasn't leaked yet, but before I go on the big ride this weekend, I'm going to make sure it's tight.

Brenton


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I got the newer designed head pipe crap so Idk how long have you had the head pipe? And brenton did you stay on them to get it that low?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I got a extra rear headpipe but did you do like I said and put some exhaust sealant on each side of the gasket then bolt it up to cylinder and then let it sit overnight I bet it will be perfect then I have did that to 2 bikes and both have been flawless


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Forgot about that but the new pipe is bent to much and the pipe won't hardly slide on and doesn't go as far as it should


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I mean I have one but it is used remember pm if you want it


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just asked them extremely nicely and they were willing to do so. 

Brenton


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have had this one for awhile, but i just got a new hmf in for a customer, i will compare it to the new one an let you know if it is diffreant. if you want to try it i am only 30 mim south of hattiesburg, or i may be comming to jackson in the next couple of days. buy the way the price of pipe equal to a cold beer


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok haha but yeah let me know and let me know when you are coming threw


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

welp mine just started having a light tick again, felt for it and it is at the motor where the gasket is and i have the new hmf gasket and all so now i gotta tear it down and look at it again i didnt think i would ever have to mess with it again but i guess im wrong.......


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

well I'm fed up with this dang hmf. IV called hmf and now there saying they don't have the gasket they get there's from kawi. so I'm done messing with them is there any kinda off gasket material You can buy that would work And hold up?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> well I'm fed up with this dang hmf. IV called hmf and now there saying they don't have the gasket they get there's from kawi. so I'm done messing with them is there any kinda off gasket material You can buy that would work And hold up?


 
I take it you tried the stock Kawie gasket 1109-1894 which is about the best you going to find and it still leaks? Could there be anything left of an old gasket still in the head or something bent on the flange?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

IV tried just about everything and even sent the hole thing to hmf and nothing I'm probably about to Just buy a Muzzy or something. IV tried the kawi they leak with in 5 mins.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> IV tried just about everything and even sent the hole thing to hmf and nothing I'm probably about to Just buy a Muzzy or something. IV tried the kawi they leak with in 5 mins.


 
Well then I'd say something is out of alignment on the pipe-bend cause it shouldn't be such an issue. If the gasket crushes evenly all the way around, its shouldn't have a problem. Can you put it together without the muffler and see how the pipes naturaly end up?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i had a big prob with mine leaking also when i 1st got it apperantly they sent the wrong head pipe(the new 2012 head pipe) they look almost identical but there not theres a slight difference on the angle which wont allow it to seat up to the block on the older bikes i also tried all the gaskets with no luck then finally sent it back to them and they mounted it on their jig and figured out they sent me the wrong pipe so they sent me the right one and havent had a prob sence


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mcpyro3 said:


> i had a big prob with mine leaking also when i 1st got it apperantly they sent the wrong head pipe(the new 2012 head pipe) they look almost identical but there not theres a slight difference on the angle which wont allow it to seat up to the block on the older bikes i also tried all the gaskets with no luck then finally sent it back to them and they mounted it on their jig and figured out they sent me the wrong pipe so they sent me the right one and havent had a prob sence


 
Makes good sence. Probably the case here.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> i had a big prob with mine leaking also when i 1st got it apperantly they sent the wrong head pipe(the new 2012 head pipe) they look almost identical but there not theres a slight difference on the angle which wont allow it to seat up to the block on the older bikes i also tried all the gaskets with no luck then finally sent it back to them and they mounted it on their jig and figured out they sent me the wrong pipe so they sent me the right one and havent had a prob sence


Does sound like what might be happening here. Good luck n keep us posted.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

email or speak with [email protected] he's a good guy to deal with helped me out with my problems


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

IV tried no one called back guess ill try emailing them. it will stop leaking with the gasket from them for a little while I'm just trying to get one ha


----------

